# Hello from California



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

I came across you folks in the Home Barista forum and since my wife, who's a Brit, and I are planning to move to England next year I thought I should get up to speed with the UK coffee scene. I started roasting on a hot air popcorn popper, moved to a Behmor 1600 and then the 1600+ and now I have about 30 or so roasts on a Huky. Really love the Huky.

How is it buying green beans over there?


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

It's all good! Welcome! Many of the roasters here sell green in small batches (everything from commodity to speciality) and there are a few places like 918 coffee who will sell 10kg bags of green. You should be alright







Where in california?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome!

Me and my missus are heading out there at the start of next year, going to do a 3 week tour of the state

have you been to the UK before? Where is your better half from originally?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

ShortShots said:


> Where in california?


Do you know the way to......


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

texas?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

A mad scientist and a crackpot scientist - both in the Cotswolds - what are the odds?


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

ShortShots said:


> It's all good! Welcome! Many of the roasters here sell green in small batches (everything from commodity to speciality) and there are a few places like 918 coffee who will sell 10kg bags of green. You should be alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, good to know on the greens. Live on the south end of San Jose.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

The wife is from Godalming in Surrey. And, yes, we go back at least once a year. I love the UK. I know your beer is wonderful but I was a bit concerned about the coffee.

Where are you planning to visit while you're here? I'm a Northern Californian guy and know little about Southern CA.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

thusband said:


> Thanks, good to know on the greens. Live on the south end of San Jose.


i was watching the san joe man vs food last night


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> i was watching the san joe man vs food last night


That's probably what I miss most about living in Cali....the food, oh the food


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

ShortShots said:


> That's probably what I miss most about living in Cali....the food, oh the food


Yeah, I'll miss that and probably the weather too. I won't miss the drought though, everything is dying.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah I don't miss living in an urban desert, for the weather I just stand under a bright lamp next to a fire with a cold beer in my hand, similar feeling if you close your eyes









But yeah, don't worry about the coffee, you'll be fine.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

we're not a third world country

im sure you'll manage to source some good beans!


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> we're not a third world country
> 
> im sure you'll manage to source some good beans!


No you certainly are not. Everything we have you have, it's just different. And in many ways, better.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

woah woah woah, that's a bold statement!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

ShortShots said:


> woah woah woah, that's a bold statement!


you live in the cotswolds

everything is better in the cotswolds


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'l admit the cougars are fierce, plentiful and rich, but aside from that it's a bit overrated!


----------

